# I'm on coach 1 thread



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

as above who else is
paul chase and my son billy


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

mmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeee.......2


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

meeeeee!!!
and lukendaniel
and young gun
(i think lol)


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

I am and so is pankthesnake and spirit975 :whistling2:


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

im on coach one:no1:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Coach one for myself, faith, Becci and Jake


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

butter morph said:


> as above who else is
> paul chase and my son billy


billy chase? what a cool name


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

im on coach 1 but im on my own so you'll all have to be gentle with me :crazy:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

biglad52002 said:


> im on coach 1 but im on my own so you'll all have to be gentle with me :crazy:


that wont matter, everyone will start to talk to each other in no time


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

MissMoose said:


> meeeeee!!!
> and lukendaniel
> and young gun
> (i think lol)


Hehe, we`ll meet at last. :whistling2:


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

Ohh MissMoose I think you've got an interested party on u're coach for the WHOLE trip - hope you ladies get along!


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Schip said:


> Ohh MissMoose I think you've got an interested party on u're coach for the WHOLE trip - hope you ladies get along!


Now now Schip, don`t get jealous...i promise to behave ok? :whistling2:


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

u behave never in a mth of sundays do you behave when there's a bit of new 'talent' available:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

me graham and my brother are on coach 1 too!


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

im driving so will beat you there, see you all in the que:lol2:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm on coach one!  Be scared!


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

Trice said:


> I'm on coach one!  Be scared!


i am scared! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

emma_fyfe said:


> i am scared! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Really? :lol2:


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

Trice said:


> Really? :lol2:


terrified :crazy:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

cool!


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> me graham and my brother are on coach 1 too!


I feel sorry for thee others:lol2:


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

Look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

it should be a fun trip eh


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> that wont matter, everyone will start to talk to each other in no time


 
im not talkin to anyone:Na_Na_Na_Na:




well i might talk 2 a couple of people

daniel


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lukendaniel said:


> im not talkin to anyone:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i'm oln coach 2 i think, so i wontbe talking to anyone either lol.. we wont understand each other


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I am going in disguise............:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Palmanda said:


> I am going in disguise............:Na_Na_Na_Na:


me too, no one knows what i look like :whistling2:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> me too, no one knows what i look like :whistling2:


No one knows what i look like......:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ade (Mar 7, 2007)

Is coach 2 brum i think i'm on that one.:whistling2:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> me graham and my brother are on coach 1 too!


Thought you said you were on the Edinburgh coach?


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> me too, no one knows what i look like :whistling2:


I think I could recognize you although we're on coach 1 :lol2:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

lukendaniel said:


> im not talkin to anyone:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you'll talk to me, bitch, we slept together! (kind of lol)


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

MissMoose said:


> you'll talk to me, bitch, we slept together! (kind of lol)


 
you slept with luke and daniel! three some!

wow an RFUK threesome!


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

that was one god dam gd night lmao 



luke


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

lukendaniel said:


> that was one god dam gd night lmao
> 
> 
> 
> luke


that coke bottle got a bit battered though! :blush:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thought i was they changed the route now. 


Robbie said:


> Thought you said you were on the Edinburgh coach?


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> thought i was they changed the route now.


Your on coach one?

Oh joy.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

dont worry - i wont go near you lol.


Young_Gun said:


> Your on coach one?
> 
> Oh joy.


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> Your on coach one?
> 
> Oh joy.


aaaaaaa she aint is she lol


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> dont worry - i wont go near you lol.


Why not?

Thats such a horrible thing to say


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm sitting with YG...


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lol. i gotta try to get to the front of the coach, please someone save it for me... me and my brother get really bad coach sicknes... WHOOP... just to put you off going near me lol.


Young_Gun said:


> Why not?
> 
> Thats such a horrible thing to say


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> lol. i gotta try to get to the front of the coach, please someone save it for me... me and my brother get really bad coach sicknes... WHOOP... *just to put you off going near me lol.*


well thats just mean


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> lol. i gotta try to get to the front of the coach, please someone save it for me... me and my brother get really bad coach sicknes... WHOOP... just to put you off going near me lol.


Why are you being so mean?

I'll save you a seat near the front as I will be getting on at Oldham, which I believe is before Cambridge?
:no1:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lol


MissMoose said:


> well thats just mean


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ok you save me 3 seats!!!! cant leave me lil bro behind..... or my fiance.. lol


Young_Gun said:


> Why are you being so mean?
> 
> I'll save you a seat near the front as I will be getting on at Oldham, which I believe is before Cambridge?
> :no1:


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> lol. i gotta try to get to the front of the coach, please someone save it for me... me and my brother get really bad coach sicknes... WHOOP... just to put you off going near me lol.


 
then why the hell you coming on like a 12 hour coach trip lol. no one will save it for you lol, it will be filled straight away at manchester, they are prime seats you are wanting lol, you best be early lol! im already laughing at the thought of you throwing up, im horibble arnt i lol. You will be made to clean it you know! lol


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

seriously dont be mean... 
cool people will wanna go to the back - GO TO THE BACK!! lol


Jake89 said:


> then why the hell you coming on like a 12 hour coach trip lol. no one will save it for you lol, it will be filled straight away at manchester, they are prime seats you are wanting lol, you best be early lol! im already laughing at the thought of you throwing up, im horibble arnt i lol. You will be made to clean it you know! lol


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> seriously dont be mean...
> cool people will wanna go to the back - GO TO THE BACK!! lol


people who wan a good veiw or generally want to be a nusence or pain in the arse go to the front!

FRONT PEOPLE!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ok, well ill just have to sit on someones lap, at the front lol. 
or just sit in the isle.. .lol


Jake89 said:


> people who wan a good veiw or generally want to be a nusence or pain in the arse go to the front!
> 
> FRONT PEOPLE!


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

freekygeeky said:


> lol. i gotta try to get to the front of the coach, please someone save it for me... me and my brother get really bad coach sicknes... WHOOP... just to put you off going near me lol.


we are going to ask the driver to keep at the front for you, mind you the thought of your sick bag reminds me of Mr Bean on the Aeroplane:roll2::roll2::roll2::roll2::roll2::roll2:


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> ok, well ill just have to sit on someones lap, at the front lol.
> or just sit in the isle.. .lol


what you seriously going to do if thoe seats are taken lol?


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

tarantulabarn said:


> we are going to ask the driver to keep 2 at the front for you


NOOOO T-BARN! you spoiled my fun! i was happy for abit winding her up then! grrr :whip:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Alot sitting down stairs then :?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Jake89 said:


> NOOOO T-BARN! you spoiled my fun! i was happy for abit winding her up then! grrr :whip:


Doh:bash:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

*HUG* see there are some nice people... 

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Diablo said:


> Alot sitting down stairs then :?


:censor: that i'll be upstairs away from all the sick people


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

tarantulabarn said:


> we are going to ask the driver to keep at the front for you, mind you the thought of your sick bag reminds me of Mr Bean on the Aeroplane:roll2::roll2::roll2::roll2::roll2::roll2:


 

So were freeky get to sit then? the front seats on the top?


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Steve Where are Faith and I sitting?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

as long as i can see out the front...i dont mind, ill sit next to the driver if i have to lol!!! (with graham and jack, not by myself - that sounds creepy.


Jake89 said:


> So were freeky get to sit then? the front seats on the top?


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

MissMoose said:


> :censor: that i'll be upstairs away from all the sick people


me too!


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Trice said:


> me too!


i'll save you a seat! (well, 2 :whistling2


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

MissMoose said:


> i'll save you a seat! (well, 2 :whistling2


thanks


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Trice said:


> thanks


no problemo, you bring the camera and i'll bring some popcorn and sweeties!


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

MissMoose said:


> no problemo, you bring the camera and i'll bring some popcorn and sweeties!


sweet popcorn?
Front row seats!(and i dont mean front of the coach)


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Trice said:


> sweet popcorn?
> Front row seats!(and i dont mean front of the coach)


of course sweet popcorn! Should be a good show =D


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

MissMoose said:


> of course sweet popcorn! Should be a good show =D


im bringing the camera  and redbull


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Trice said:


> im bringing the camera  and redbull


ooh, redbull, good idea


----------

